# Rock Weight issue for a 55 gallon tank.



## baitfish2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

Wanted to add more rock to my 55 gal tang tank but wondering if there can be too much rock ? is there a weight limitation I should adhere to in a standard 55 gallon tank ?

Want to build it all up along the back and sides of the tank - as high as I can and leave to shell beds in front/middle for my Multie Colonies.

Any ideas on how much rock - is too much rock for a 55 gallon ?


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont think there is a limit. A tank full of water is about the same weight as a tank full of rocks. you could fill that sucker up and have no problems. :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i had over 250lbs on rock in my 55 at one point


----------



## baitfish2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## tony111 (Jan 25, 2009)

electyellowdude said:


> i dont think there is a limit. A tank full of water is about the same weight as a tank full of rocks. you could fill that sucker up and have no problems. :thumb:


Yes but the weight of water is evenly distributed. Too much pressure bearing down on a small point could be an issue. Is the base double thickness? A 5mm pvc sheet along the bottom might give a little extra peace of mind.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

tony111 said:


> electyellowdude said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think there is a limit. A tank full of water is about the same weight as a tank full of rocks. you could fill that sucker up and have no problems. :thumb:
> ...


Eggcrate is amazing! There is a video on here about eggcrate, you should watch it, it eases a lot of fears  http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos.php


----------



## Mezeron (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello well first of all new to cichlids but my question is. Is there really a limit to the amount of rocks i can put in my tank? its a 4ft 55 gal the stand it sits on has no middle support im using white sand as a substrate maybe 3 inches thick and then river rocks from the local river 22 of them and i have then stacked only about hand length high any recommendations are welcomed ill post a pic if i can thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is no weight limit for the tank...you have to figure it out for your floor. 

Make sure your rocks do not have 3" of sand underneath. That is a good depth for plants, but you don't need 3" for the fish. The rocks should have nothing (or egg crate) underneath so the fish can't dig under and topple them. Also dirt can accumulate in substrate that is under rocks.


----------



## Mezeron (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info DJ Ransome ya i watch a vid on the egg crate stuff looks like a good idea i think im going to do that now the fun part taking the rocks out and most of the sand and putting the egg crate in yay! :dancing:


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

can i see a pic of the tank


----------



## Mezeron (Jul 13, 2010)

This is my tank no background yet basically just starting it i had a breeding pair of jack Dempseys but i got rid of them because i would like to make this a aferican cichlid community tank


----------



## Mezeron (Jul 13, 2010)

i really couldent pass the tank up 15 bucks i just had to go and get the stand for it


----------



## bobwilliam (Oct 20, 2010)

You should be assured that it should have three "depth of sand below. This is a good plant depth, but you do not need 3" of fish. These rocks below, so there should be no fish or egg boxes under the holes and can not overturn them.


----------

